# "Blue Marlana" 9/7/2014



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Saw some nice water finally move into the sword grounds, so Marlana and I headed south to see what we could find. Water was cobalt, with plenty of bait in the lights. The bite was on fire, and some decent swords were killed.

We caught a few gaffer dolphin, and choked on a few whiteys. Did not see the man in blue.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't beat that nice job


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Sweet! That's a nice one.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Great catch! I have yet to do a sword trip this year. Dying to soon though.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

The dynamic duo strikes again broadbills tremble in fear when they hear the Cabo rumble through. Us mortals scratch at the surface and hope for a nibble. you guys Rock!


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome job guys !


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

One word...."Nice".
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

You found them for sure. That's the size sword to take.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Impressive!


----------



## Golfer72 (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice work.. Great catch!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

My man


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Would love to hear more about the sword. Depth? Bait? Time of day/night? That tail is cool. Looks like there are ghost image in the closeup.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome report!!!!!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Xiphius said:


> The dynamic duo strikes again broadbills tremble in fear when they hear the Cabo rumble through. Us mortals scratch at the surface and hope for a nibble. you guys Rock!


I still remember meeting you and Keith in Venice 15 years ago. Y'all brought the biggest fish to the docks in the smallest boat. (21 GB). You guys are still crushing it! Big fish..little boat...only now it's sans the Grizzly Adams beard...lol. Bring it back!

Sword came on the deep rod. Bites came after the moon set. Squid, rigged with j hook. Fish the thermocline. Find the bait. Find the structure. Don't focus on depth as much, and stare at that rod tip all night. 

Didn't notice the "ghost in the tail." That is creepy. Guess the steel to the head sent the ghost to the tail?


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

You are the Sword Lord!!


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Pretty work !


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

You and your wife def. own the Sword Category! Y'all make it look easy, which means you guys are really really good, because it is not easy! Great teamwork!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report and nice fish!


----------

